# Ego boosts that make you LOL



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

To go with my other thread - another story. On the night before our anniversary, my wife gave me the choice on whether we should have sex tonight or wait for tomorrow. Since her period was about to start the day after tomorrow (and at least the first 4 days are off limits) plus she gets dry right before her period - I only had one night of passion left before the new cycle. So I told her that I would prefer to wait for our anniversary to have sex. She starts teasing me, asking if I'm sure plus rubbing up against me and getting a rise out of me. I told her yes and begin to kiss and caress her. So I do that for a little bit of time and at the end she looks at me all serious and tells me "if you keep touching me, I'm going to rape you".

I let it die down and felt good about it and laughed.:rofl: 

Apologies if anyone felt offended.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife has the week off between Christmas and New Years, so she gets caught up on all the things around the house that she feels need to be done and gets lots of rest. I go in to work late as it is pretty slow.

This morning we woke up late. I brought her coffee in bed. She looked at me and said that she wanted me because its Wednesday! 

I told her I never realized that Wednesday's were so special. After we made love, I asked her if I could extend our celebration of Wednesday by taking her out to dinner.

It feels so good to be desired by one's wife.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

This might sound stupid but it brings tears to my eyes. 

My husband fell asleep rather early last night, our daughter stayed in bed with us, watching tv with me. So about 11:30 I got her to go to bed. As, I was settling in for the night, my husband woke up took my face between his hands. Kissed my lips and said, Ann I love you so much. Then, went right back to sleep.

I was so touched. Still feeling the love today. Old boy is going to have a marvelous dinner tonight and then, I am gonna rock his world.>


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> To go with my other thread - another story. On the night before our anniversary, my wife gave me the choice on whether we should have sex tonight or wait for tomorrow. Since her period was about to start the day after tomorrow (and at least the first 4 days are off limits) plus she gets dry right before her period - I only had one night of passion left before the new cycle. So I told her that I would prefer to wait for our anniversary to have sex. She starts teasing me, asking if I'm sure plus rubbing up against me and getting a rise out of me. I told her yes and begin to kiss and caress her. So I do that for a little bit of time and at the end she looks at me all serious and tells me "if you keep touching me, I'm going to rape you".
> 
> I let it die down and felt good about it and laughed.:rofl:
> 
> Apologies if anyone felt offended.


So why not both nights? Am I missing something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Wait a minute, perhaps I am not doing something right. I always boost my own ego, and then my wife laughs out loud!


----------

